
Quick tips for reducing the cognitive load of your code - moneymakersucks
https://medium.com/@christianmaioli/quick-tips-for-reducing-the-cognitive-load-of-your-code-bb75d43b5676#1
======
oldmancoyote
I've been programming since 1968. While it's good to see these point
emphasized, they became established principles of good programming style in
the 1980's.

From the context of this post I guess it's necessary to emphasize these again.
I'm just appalled that programming style has degenerated so much that it is
necessary.

